# any one succeeded in reverting EXT4 to EXT3?

## pdfan

the gentoo partition was EXT3, after EXT4 supported in kernel, it was changed to EXT4. now the PC need more disk space and a 1TB new disk is to be used to replace the 140GB disk(with several partitions for Linuxes and Windowses. but the Acronis Disk Director does not support EXT4, and partion copy failed for the EXT4. so it must be reverted to EXT3, which Acronis Disk Director support well. 

googled web and find: Quote:

=================

There is also a downgrade path from ext4 to ext3, with a method to convert the extent files back to indirect mapping files. In the case that users prefer to go back to ext3, they can mount the ext4 file system with the "noextents” mount option, copy the extent-based ext4 files to new files, rename these over the old extents, use tunefs to clear the INCOMPAT_EXTENTS flag, and then remount as an ext3 file system.

=================

1. how to find a file is an extent-based or not extent-based? 

2. how to clear the INCOMPAT_EXTENTS flag using tunefs?

thank you for help.

----------

## s4e8

clone windows partitions and re-create linux partitions. use "e2image -r -a" and "resize2fs" to clone ext* partitions.

----------

## szatox

why won't you just clone old disk onto a new one and then resize partition and expand filesystem?

You can clone the whole disk with dd, just make sure it's not mounted as writable, (either not mounted or read only will do) otherwise you risk damaging your filesystem.

----------

## Hu

Instead of downgrading to a legacy filesystem, use a copy tool that works.  I dislike dd because it copies all the free space.  Instead, partition the new drive, create filesystems, and then use rsync or tar to copy the files.  Beware missing files hidden by secondary mounts.

Files are likely extent-based if they were created after the extents option was enabled.

----------

## schorsch_76

You could use app-backup/fs-archiver. save the partition and put it on the new partiton and change the filesystem. See "man fsarchiver".

----------

## asturm

 *pdfan wrote:*   

> Acronis Disk Director does not support EXT4, and partion copy failed for the EXT4. so it must be reverted to EXT3

 

Choose a better tool. gparted will be your friend.

Plus, what has been said already.

----------

## pdfan

[quote="genstorm"]gparted will be your friend.[/quote]

gparted is really better and not need to revert EXT4 to EXT3 .  just copy partitions from one disk to another, then activate the boot partition on the new disk.

----------

